# B&W Challenge:  WORM'S-EYE VIEW



## gk fotografie (Dec 10, 2022)

*New B&W Challenge

theme: WORM'S-EYE VIEW*


----------



## smithdan (Dec 17, 2022)

Worms, in addition to their obvious mobility issues are notoriously nearsighted.  In order to emulate this visual shortcoming, a homemade body cap pinhole was used instead of the the horribly expensive and difficult to find "Nikkycanbot Worm-Eye 13.5mm 1.9". 





...looking up from under next summer's geraniums.




..getting sneaky around my harp case.


----------



## cgw (Dec 17, 2022)

Maybe it's just me but the topic seems a little restrictive.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 18, 2022)

cgw said:


> Maybe it's just me but the topic seems a little restrictive.


Maybe it's just me, but might it be you don't fully understand the setup and purpose of the B&W Challenge?


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 18, 2022)

smithdan said:


> Worms, in addition to their obvious mobility issues are notoriously nearsighted.  In order to emulate this visual shortcoming, a homemade body cap pinhole was used instead of the the horribly expensive and difficult to find "Nikkycanbot Worm-Eye 13.5mm 1.9".


In Dutch we call it  'kikkeroog perspectief' translated that would be 'frog's eye perspective' and for me personally it really sounds a bit nicer.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## cgw (Dec 18, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> In Dutch we call it  'kikkeroog perspectief' translated that would be 'frog's eye perspective' and for me personally it really sounds a bit nicer.


As well-fed herons know, frogs don't spend much time looking up...


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## wobe (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 19, 2022)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 20, 2022)

I know, probably not everyone will like this, a bell carillon in double exposure, negative and positive layers mixed together, various plug-ins used from reticulation to high pass sharpening and sepia toning.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 20, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 262345


That is a beautiful, interesting image!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> *New B&W Challenge 2023*
> 
> From January 1st 2023 I want to start a new monthly series of black and white challenges, at least if there is and remains sufficient interest. Unfortunately, the interest in challenges on the TPF forum has not been so overwhelming in the past year, perhaps a consequence of two years of the corona pandemic, who knows.
> Hopefully we can release some new positive impulses with a new series of the B&W Challenge.
> ...


do you mean the challenge will run until dec 2023? I love this.. i really like Black & White photos..


----------



## Rickbb (Dec 20, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> I know, probably not everyone will like this, a bell carillon in double exposure, negative and positive layers mixed together, various plug-ins used from reticulation to high pass sharpening and sepia toning.
> 
> View attachment 262389


I think it’s very well done.


----------



## Warfarin (Dec 20, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> I know, probably not everyone will like this, a bell carillon in double exposure, negative and positive layers mixed together, various plug-ins used from reticulation to high pass sharpening and sepia toning.
> 
> View attachment 262389


I have no idea what this is but it looks cool


----------



## waday (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## waday (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 21, 2022)

waday said:


> View attachment 262395


Wade! Long time no see, you are perfectly on time for a new series of B&W Challenges in 2023, nice to see you again on the forum.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 21, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> do you mean the challenge will run until dec 2023? I love this.. i really like Black & White photos..


I had it this way, from January 1, 2023 there will be a B&W Challenge _every_ month, so a total of 12 B&W Challenges over the year 2023 where everyone can fully enjoy themselves within various themes.

_This_ WORM'S-EYE VIEW themed B&W Challenge running at the moment will continue for another 10 days - _until December 31, 2022_ - so I'd say grab your camera and go take some photos, but remember that only black and white photos are allowed for this challenge...


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 21, 2022)

Rickbb said:


> I think it’s very well done.


Thank you. To be honest, I'm still not that much intersted in 'digital' as a photographer, but what I've actually always liked the most are the almost inexhaustible possibilities of digital (photo) editing. At the beginning of 2023 I'll start a study that is normally part of the Bachelor's degree in 'Communication and Multimedia Design', the component is called Adobe Expert in professional circles and, in addition to knowledge about Adobe Photoshop, also includes components such as Adobe Illustrator and Adobe InDesign. Let's just say it keeps me off the streets for a few months!


----------



## waday (Dec 21, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> Wade! Long time no see, you are perfectly on time for a new series of B&W Challenges in 2023, nice to see you again on the forum.


Thanks Gerard! I’m excited to get back into it!


----------



## waday (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## smithdan (Dec 23, 2022)

...too cold out this week so one from mid October...


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 27, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> *New B&W Challenges in 2023*
> 
> From January 1st 2023 I want to start a new monthly series of black and white challenges, at least if there is and remains sufficient interest. Unfortunately, the interest in challenges on the TPF forum has not been so overwhelming in the past year, perhaps a consequence of two years of the corona pandemic, who knows.
> Hopefully we can release some new positive impulses with a new series of the B&W Challenge.
> ...


I've been away for several years but am forcing myself to get back into photography this upcoming year (lost motivation after my photography buddies death). I've spent tonight looking for photography challenges to get myself back into it starting with the new year as I'm more than a little rusty right now. Thanks for starting this one back up. I look forward to seeing what challenges you come up with for us.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 28, 2022)

Nevermore1 said:


> I've been away for several years but am forcing myself to get back into photography this upcoming year (lost motivation after my photography buddies death). I've spent tonight looking for photography challenges to get myself back into it starting with the new year as I'm more than a little rusty right now. Thanks for starting this one back up. I look forward to seeing what challenges you come up with for us.


Welcome back, it's nice that you want to join the B&W Challenges and I hope it will provide enough inspiration to pick up photography again in the future. We can always use new participants! The set-up of the B&W Challenge will be slightly different, with more time to work out certain themes. I look forward to your photos.
(btw, love the jellyfish photos on your flickr page)


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 30, 2022)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 262549


Hey JC! Nice to see you back, hope you will also participate in the new 2023 series of challenges.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 3, 2023)

Can I upload one I took with the cell phone? We had alot of rain last night that filled our creeks quite well.


----------

